# Velocity ch 364 technical



## Doug Higley (Dec 31, 2005)

Velocity ch 364 gone from sched. I talked with tech and they said it is a technical glich and will be solved in 24-48 hours. It is not a contract dispute.
Meanwhile it can be viewed (but not dvd'rd) on TEST 5710.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

364 is showing on my guide, I have EA if that matters.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 5, 2011)

Doug Higley said:


> Velocity ch 364 gone from sched. I talked with tech and they said it is a technical glich and will be solved in 24-48 hours. It is not a contract dispute.
> Meanwhile it can be viewed (but not dvd'rd) on TEST 5710.


The tech was correct about it not being a contract dispute, but I am not showing any known channel issues for Velocity. I can view it just fine over here. Is it working for you right now? What receiver do you have?


----------



## Willh (Jan 1, 2009)

do you have the package the channel is normally is on. if not then you lost the channel as it was on free preview and the preview has ended.


----------



## Doug Higley (Dec 31, 2005)

I did my homework before posting. I have Blockbuster (722)
I posted because Car Clubs were freaking out all over the net at the loss of their favorite channel.
It's still MIA here.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Velocity is currently in free preview for everyone.

I have it at AT120 currently.

Did you do a power cord reboot of your receiver?


----------



## Doug Higley (Dec 31, 2005)

Tommy thanks...no 364.

Others:

OK...maybe I didn't make it clear in my first post so let me say it this way...
"Velocity ch 364 gone from sched. I talked with tech and they said it is a technical glich and will be solved in 24-48 hours."

Why would a power cord reboot of my 722 affect a glich in the system as told to me existed? 
But yes of course I did prior to contact with D...with Dish many years, I know the drill.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

When you say "Gone From Schedule", do you mean you have no guide info or the channel does not appear in the guide?


----------



## Doug Higley (Dec 31, 2005)

Both...not even in All Channel Guide or a direct 364 remote punch.

I just got off a lengthy chat with tech and after MUCh back and forth and him checking this and that and finally checking on the forum...I was told that 364 Velocity has been PULLED from the Blockbuster lineup (without much ado ie: notice) and moved to America. Really dumb ass move.

Still don't see why it's not on all channel guide.
It is still on 5710 TEST without ability to DVR or sched. Oh well.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

What do you see on channel 9421 (all channels)?


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Is your guide set on a Favorite channel list? If you, change it to All channels, Subscribed Channels or HD Channels. Or do you have the system locked with hidden channels hidden?


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

It is still part of the BB package, it is not gone from the guide on either the WA or EA for what I can tell for anyone else. And you can DVR it on channel 5710 if needed. (Using a manual timer)

It's certainly possible certain receivers lost it for some reason, but it's not a problem for most anyone else, in fact I see no other posts about it in this or the other forum. I can see it on both the EA and WA on my receivers. On top of that, it's in freeview everyone can get it which is probably what you were told by the CSR, not that it isn't in the BB package.

If you can point me to the other posts you mention of car enthusiasts who say they lost it I might be able come up with what's going on. But at this point I have seen it on both ARC's, channels 364 & 9521, and 5710 (Western Arc Only as always) all day.


----------



## Doug Higley (Dec 31, 2005)

tmpa8: Other posts about it are through Google search....current dates not old stuff.

garys: Naturally I checked the ALL Channels guide not the Favorites.

It seems some aren't reading the posts already written.

9521 comes up Not subscribed.

And yes I WAS told by the tech (Mark Evans) that it WAS removed from the Blockbuster package. No question what he told me. (I'm not a newbie)

BUT it's still not answered why it's not showing on ALL CHANNELS.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Here is a recent history of changes to channel 9421 VLCTY (Velocity) which is normally mapped down to channel 364.

February 27th, 3:41pm ET - Channel 9421 Velocity placed in free preview
(Preview flag set, channel authorization flag stays the same)

March 27th, 4:16am ET - Channel 9421 Velocity removed from free preview
(Preview flag removed, channel authorization flag stays the same, everything restored to pre-February 27th numbers)

At this point in time the channel was authorized the same as it was before February 27th.

March 27th, 3:31pm ET - Channel 9421 Velocity placed in free preview with channel authorization flag change
(This change is similar to February 27th's change except the underlying channel authorization flag was changed. Due to the preview flag all subscribers would see the channel while DISH changed the matching channel authorization flag on receivers.)

March 27th, 5:26pm ET - Channel 9421 Velocity removed from free preview
(Preview flag removed, channel authorization flag is the new one)

At this point a receiver that has NOT been authorized to view channels marked with that channel authorization flag loses the channel.

Channel 9421 is NOT currently in free preview.

(DISH's authorization works by matching the channel authorization flag attached to each channel with a channel authorization flag that is stored on the smart card. If the card is authorized to view channels with that flag the channel is available on that receiver. It is possible for the same channel authorization flag to be on several channels.)

Changes in channel authorization flags can accompany changes in packages but there is no confirmation of Velocity being removed from [email protected] It is still listed under [email protected] on the DISH website.

Velocity is also listed under the DISH America package.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Doug Higley said:


> BUT it's still not answered why it's not showing on ALL CHANNELS.


It is showing up on ALL CHANNELS ... as channel 9421.
Channels that your receiver is not subscribed to do not map down.

If DISH put that channel in their system as channel 364 instead of channel 9421 it would show up as unsubscribed at channel 364.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

I can support Doug I don't subscribe to velocity and my ALL CHANNEL listing skips from 362 to 368. There is no 364 in ALL CHANNELS on WA. I do get Velocity on 5710 TEST


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 5, 2011)

@James: It was recently removed from our Blockbuster package, though you should now get it with the 120 and above HD package. I don't have any specifics on the move itself though at this time.

@Doug: What satellites are you receiving? Do you subscribe to the HD package?


----------



## Doug Higley (Dec 31, 2005)

Tommy: History...was 250 and all HD (free for life...yeah right) etc with Platinum (now Bockbuster).
Dropped to the Smart pkg BUT kept Blockbuster (HD)

So the answer is 'removed from Blockbuster'...OK...a dumb move...but ok...I get that now.
(The word SHOULD be spread to CRS as well so they know the answers. *)

However it (364) should still show on ALL Channel sched. which is my only remaining Q.
Just checked and Sched DOES show on All Channel on 9241 yes. But 364 is NOT on the ALL guide like other unsubscribed channels are.
OK...whatever...we'll deal with it. Thanks

(*Simians mating with a football comes to mind)


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Well, very confusing. I have to admit I may have added to the confusion. Here is what I can tell, and believe me it's confusing.

1. The uplink report is different here than the other site. There it clearly shows Velocity in preview, right next to Hallmark being in preview. The uplink report here clearly shows it ended preview though Hallmark is in preview.

2. Nothing on the Dish site or the preview channels shows Velocity to be in preview, YET - called Dish for a list of channels in preview and they include Velocity! 

3. Normally in a case like this where a channel is in an add on package such as BB where it's number (364) is not near anything that a regular package gets, Dish does mirror it near other channels they think it fits with if they put into the regular packages, even many times in preview. They have not as best as I can tell, and only those with BB seem to get it on a mirrored channel. (I get BB and see it on 364) Over the years I have not seen Dish make you go to the actual (high numbered) channel to see a preview, let alone if it's actually in your package now.

4. I would never dispute this kind of information from an online CSR, so I have go with it no longer being in the BB package, but it sure hasn't been reported, or even look like it from their website or seeing those that can not get it other than the highest channel. Apparently a work in progress. Though not unprecedented, odd that an HD only channel would be put in all the packages.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 5, 2011)

Doug Higley said:


> Tommy: History...was 250 and all HD (free for life...yeah right) etc with Platinum (now Bockbuster).
> Dropped to the Smart pkg BUT kept Blockbuster (HD)
> 
> So the answer is 'removed from Blockbuster'...OK...a dumb move...but ok...I get that now.
> ...


Since you have the HD package, it definitely should. Send me a PM with the account or phone #. We may just have to re-authorize your receiver to get it on the mapdown. I can also look into the HD free for life option with you.



tampa8 said:


> 2. Nothing on the Dish site or the preview channels shows Velocity to be in preview, YET - called Dish for a list of channels in preview and they include Velocity!
> 
> 4. I would never dispute this kind of information from an online CSR, so I have go with it no longer being in the BB package, but it sure hasn't been reported, or even look like it from their website or seeing those that can not get it other than the highest channel. Apparently a work in progress. Though not unprecedented, odd that an HD only channel would be put in all the packages.


2. We did have Velocity in preview from 2/28 to 3/26. I am not showing it in our list of current previews though.

4.I will see if there is any other information on this, but all I have right now is that the programming is subject to change. I have forwarded this along.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Thanks!!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

tampa8 said:


> 1. The uplink report is different here than the other site. There it clearly shows Velocity in preview, right next to Hallmark being in preview. The uplink report here clearly shows it ended preview though Hallmark is in preview.


Uplink reports catching changes can be tricky. I try to stay ahead of the changes to decipher what each byte change means and in most cases the reports agree.

The channel list ( http://uplink.jameslong.name/channels.html ) is probably the best summary of what "is" after the changes. It is created from the raw data each morning around 6:30am and has highlights for "free" and "preview" channels (yes, there is a difference) as well as "not available". It also shows channels as they are mapped down plus the "collapsible EPG" channels.

(The 1000+ channel list shows channels greater than 1000, including channels before being mapped down.)

It is a lot to keep track of ... which is why it is automated as much as possible.
(BTW: SD channel temporary previews are mostly done via EPG and not shown in the uplink reports.)


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Thanks for the added info.


----------



## Doug Higley (Dec 31, 2005)

Tommy PM'd. Thanks.


----------



## Michael1 (Feb 24, 2010)

[email protected] Network said:


> @James: It was recently removed from our Blockbuster package, though you should now get it with the 120 and above HD package.


Having this added to the packages is good news! This is a very enjoyable channel.

Thank you, Dish!

Michael


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Velocity, then "HD Theater", was available to all HD subscribers until 2010 when it was moved up to the Platinum HD level (and put on channel 5710 in preview mode).

It is nice to see it going back to an all subscribers status. Perhaps at some point DISH will update their website to reflect the move?


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 5, 2011)

Doug Higley said:


> Tommy PM'd. Thanks.


Thanks! I haven't received a PM yet, can you try re-sending it please?



James Long said:


> Velocity, then "HD Theater", was available to all HD subscribers until 2010 when it was moved up to the Platinum HD level (and put on channel 5710 in preview mode).
> 
> It is nice to see it going back to an all subscribers status. Perhaps at some point DISH will update their website to reflect the move?


I am still waiting on an update for that . Hopefully will see something soon!


----------



## Hunter844 (Apr 26, 2007)

Michael1 said:


> Having this added to the packages is good news! This is a very enjoyable channel.
> 
> Thank you, Dish!
> 
> Michael


I watch it a lot now that its back on my guide.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

I believe the information that Velocity was moving from BB is probably wrong. My original suspicion as I posted was that it's only available in HD, it would be unusual for Dish to move an HD only channel from a add on package to a regular package. Encore HD is an exception in the Top250 package. 

What seems more likely is that AXS is no longer in the BB package. It is available in both SD and HD is in the regular package spot in HD, (channel 167) and no longer in HD in the BB package. More than likely soon the SD version will leave the BB package also. Makes sense, it's in with the music channels.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 5, 2011)

tampa8 said:


> I believe the information that Velocity was moving from BB is probably wrong. My original suspicion as I posted was that it's only available in HD, it would be unusual for Dish to move an HD only channel from a add on package to a regular package. Encore HD is an exception in the Top250 package.
> 
> What seems more likely is that AXS is no longer in the BB package. It is available in both SD and HD is in the regular package spot in HD, (channel 167) and no longer in HD in the BB package. More than likely soon the SD version will leave the BB package also. Makes sense, it's in with the music channels.


We did receive an official word about Velocity being removed from the BB package as of 5 PM ET on the 27th of March, but still no specific information. It's possible Velocity may go into SD also, but I haven't seen any updates on that. I'll send it over to our programming team though.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Thanks! Was there word about AXS before they moved out of the package, as it appears they have?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

tampa8 said:


> Thanks! Was there word about AXS before they moved out of the package, as it appears they have?


I have not seen an announcement but DISH has updated their website - AXS shows up in the channel lists for DISH America and all the AT level packages and is not listed on the [email protected] page. (The channel number is incorrect, but at least the channel is listed.)

No one should be losing AXS. The move out of [email protected] is a move back to "all packages" ... right where HD Net was when first introduced (although now available to SD subscribers).


----------



## mitchflorida (May 18, 2009)

What is the status of Velocity HD and AXS-Hd ? Which package are they in?


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 5, 2011)

mitchflorida said:


> What is the status of Velocity HD and AXS-Hd ? Which package are they in?


Velocity and AXS HD are available in all of our HD packages (120, 120+, 200, 250) Velocity on on Ch. 364, and AXS is on Ch. 167.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

Tommy, I wanted to reply to you on the conversations location but I receive something called a PARSE ERROR. I could not sign in with new ID that I chose. I chose to have the user ID emailed to me.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 5, 2011)

SeaBeagle said:


> Tommy, I wanted to reply to you on the conversations location but I receive something called a PARSE ERROR. I could not sign in with new ID that I chose. I chose to have the user ID emailed to me.


That's perfectly fine. Once you get it, let me know if you can login. If you can, you can update it yourself from the 'My Profile' page.


----------

